# back strap



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

got 2 deer so far so i thought i would thy this. i'm going to take the deer back strap fill with japs and wrap with bacon. i do this with pork loin and thought it would be good. and i also i enjoy alot of Tex Joy:cheers:
has anyone else tried it ?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Take chicken breast pound it out. Lay it down, insert a piece of tendered backstrap, dob of cream cheese, dob of boudan, wrap it in bacon and grill. Not sure what it's called so I call them delicious wraps

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

One chicken breast makes 2 wraps that's about how big I make them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've done it many times... although I still prefer to roll them in cracked pepper & slow smoke them.


----------



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great*

just to let you know we ate them and they were fantastic. no pics of the final outcome we were too hungry lol. I shot a doe over the weekend and will do this again. :smile:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I have had elk backstrap done that way and it was awesome.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

i now leave my backstraps whole.... and dont cut them up in steaks ...

We mariante them in brown sugar, chopped garlic, ginger, and soy sauce ....

slice a little line long ways in the back strap .... and pack it with Jalapino

wrap it with a pack of bacon, and take toothpicks to to hold them on

Grill on pit outside till bacon it cooked (meat with be med/ medrare)

Cut on inch medallions 

My aunt calls it brown betty surprise, my uncle calls it elepahnt d!**


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Muddskipper said:


> i now leave my backstraps whole.... and dont cut them up in steaks ...
> 
> We mariante them in brown sugar, chopped garlic, ginger, and soy sauce ....
> 
> ...


LMFAO!! Nice.


----------



## pawpawdink (Aug 31, 2010)

Take backstrap and cut an x in it long ways with a good fillet knife , take slightly frozen sausage or Boudain link and stuff in backstrap ,season to your taste ,wrap in bacon and grill. - Another option- cut straps into 2 inch thick medallions-wrap in bacon season to taste- don't freak on this now- take freeze dried coffee and pulverize -cover one side- coffee will start to look like choc. Syrup -flip and repeat- don,t grill to long as it will dry out- its hard to believe but it will taste like fillet mingon


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> I've done it many times... although I still prefer to roll them in cracked pepper & slow smoke them.


What internal temp did you smoke this too, thanks looks great


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I never check. I can tell when its ready by pressing on it.


----------



## km55611 (Sep 7, 2012)

All you are missing on the jap stuffed bacon wrapped strap is a basting of jalapeno honey butter during cooking, and at the end ...really ties up the flavors ...once you do that you will never not do it


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I quit eating fried foods 6 months ago (diet) so I was confused as to how I was going to cook my fresh butterflied tenderized backstrap from the deer I shot this year. I've never done anything but chicken fry backstrap.

I read a recipe in the recipe section of our forum and gave it a shot and was thoroughly impressed.

I bled out the backstrap for an entire day, than filled a bowl with a 1/2 bottle of Dales seasoning, 1/2 cup of Italian dressing, tblsp of pepper, 1/2 teaspoon of salt, and a tblsp of garlic pepper seasoning.

Marinated the fillets in this for 10 hours.

Pan sauteed mushrooms and onions.

Cooked the backstrap fillets on the grill like I would a ribeye, medium rare, and topped with the mushrooms and onions.

The flavor was off the hook !!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious big22, congrats!


----------

